# Picture Issue



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Noticed I'm having issues with my pictures turning sideways when posting. Why? 

Seems to be the ones taken with iphone. I have to turn them sideways when I download them to computer, then for whatever reason they get turned again when I upload them here. Wasn't a problem with the previous site.


----------



## GibsonMichel (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmm, I know this problem, I had it as well but with the videos. The thing that helped is just turning them in an editing app - https://www.fastreel.com/video-merger.html. But it's only for videos as I know. So you could use photoshop/movavi.


----------

